# Anyone feed latiralis roaches?



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Just curious if anyone tried feeding baby latiralis roaches to any of thier larger frogs?

I just acquired a LARGE roach colony, thanks Zach, and thought it would add some nice variety . . .

Anyone try feeding these to thier frogs?


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

I keep latts as a feeder for various things, including my Red Eyed Tree Frogs - they love them! 
I would assume that larger species of dart frogs would eat baby sized latts, and it would help diversify their diet, since we are limited to only a few choices of appropriatly sized prey items.
I have never tried to feed mine latts though - I don't have a whole lot of babies in my colony, and it's hard to try to catch just the size you want!


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

My tincs will take freshly hatched lateralis, but any they miss will have no problem surviving in the viv.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Tony said:


> My tincs will take freshly hatched lateralis, but any they miss will have no problem surviving in the viv.


^This^.
And they can and will reproduce in a Viv.
Escapees can and will find a place to live in your home. (anyplace warm, with a hint of moisture will do)
Granted, they are not as bad as the "german cockroaches" that are common houshold pests in the south, but just warning you, there is a lot of biased/not so true propaganda coming from a lot of the roach sales people.

If you have something that can eat the adults, they would be a great option...even better if that animal is nocturnal.
If somehow you find a perfect feeding bowl or technique so that the nymphs don't avoid being eaten, they would be a great feeder for larger darts as well...
Here is a thread with more info:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/11426-roaches-frogs-darts.html


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I would not recommend using roaches for feeder insects with dendrobatid or mantella frogs. In fact, I don't even use them anymore because roaches would find someway to escape my bombina tank and get into my mantella tanks. Not good to find adult roaches that can squeeze through any gap and infest other tanks.

If you have large, nocturnal frogs though, its still a good choice.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I got a mixed colony of latiralis and dubia roaches, mainly to feed to my dragon collection , as well as my geckos. Thousands of crickets a week gets expensive. Was just thinking about trying some out with the larger frogs , might just stick with giving them to the reptiles though . . .


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I would say the chitin is to hard for most smaller frogs but not a problem for say monkey frogs and others. 

I use to keep them as well.

I fed them to 

tegus 
leachies
beardies 
my T's loved them


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah i used to have a colony years ago when they first got into the hobby. Before I got into amphibians. They were like $3 for a male and $1 per female ! Everything loves them. The babies are pretty soft bodied. And considering some people feed pin head on up to 1/4 inch crickets to thier larger frogs I figured it wouldnt be a big deal, Even bean beetles are fed . . . I might try them with the tree frogs and maybe the toads first . .


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

stay away from using them unless feeding in simple QT enclosures. I still have the occasional rogue latteralis squatting in a few of my tanks.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

nathan said:


> I might try them with the tree frogs and maybe the toads first . .


They are great for tree frogs and firebelly toads, I imagine other toads would enjoy them too.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> stay away from using them unless feeding in simple QT enclosures. I still have the occasional rogue latteralis squatting in a few of my tanks.


Great point

I think im just going to hold off for now. If I were in a house instead of an apt I might be more willing. Deffinitly dont need a rouge colony of roaches starting up in the building ! lol


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Jadenkisses said:


> I keep latts as a feeder for various things, including my Red Eyed Tree Frogs - they love them!
> I would assume that larger species of dart frogs would eat baby sized latts, and it would help diversify their diet, since we are limited to only a few choices of appropriatly sized prey items.
> I have never tried to feed mine latts though - I don't have a whole lot of babies in my colony, and it's hard to try to catch just the size you want!



A good way to get around this is to take a jar and punch as hole in the lid, that would corrispond to the roach size you are after. 

After placing a hole in the lid, put a small amount of food in the jar and then just set it into your colony. 

by the next day, you should have all the roaches you need


----------

